# Namibian Biltong



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

Got a small batch getting ready.
Recipe first then i will get my stuff together.

Namibian Biltong.

For every kg wet meat use.
Ingredients
· 18 gram salt
· 2 gram black pepper
· 1 gram brown sugar - optional
· 4 gram coarsely ground dry roasted coriander.

What you do
· Put spices in bowl.
· Mix by hand. Rub all over meat.
· Leave meat overnight in fridge and it will form its own beautiful brine.
· Next day blot the meat with paper towel to remove excess moisture
· Hang and voilà, perfect biltong after 3-4 days.
Sprinkle with vinegar/or balsamic if you wish, before spicing. Some like it, some don’t. Optional.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 24, 2020)

Dude you are a champ. I wish I had the ability You do.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

This top is pretty lean but as they say No Worries.

The nice yellow fat thats on alot of the BT is grass fed beef. I could not find any GFB.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

Coating the strips in the dry mix.







Layer in a container and fridge from 4-12 hours. Tomorrow lightly spray with a mix of worcy/balsamic


----------



## Millberry (Dec 24, 2020)

gram?   gram crackers?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

Millberry said:


> gram?   gram crackers?


REALLY


----------



## Millberry (Dec 25, 2020)

nawwwwww


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2020)

Hanging now. Should be done in 4-6 days.






No heat, just airflow


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2020)

Its getting close.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 28, 2020)

Needs another day of hanging.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2020)

All done.
Going to vac seal and send to my son in Colorado


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2020)

Is your son still in the military ???


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2020)

No. He has been out for a few years now. He is a flight instructor in Ft Collins, waiting for his final interview at Delta.

Daughter is 22 years active in the Army, other son is Delta


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2020)

Just a bit sliced for home and vac sealed going to my son. When he was in Iraq i learned to cut the end of the BT and Jerky flat to remove the points, points poke holes in the vac bags. My tiny bit wont last thru the day.


----------

